# R-Vision Trail Litte sport



## iggyandgriz (Sep 2, 2006)

We are planning to buy a Trail Lite Sport 19 foot 
expandable model. Either new or used. Anyone have 
any comments, good or bad about this model. We
appreciate your info and input.
iggyandgriz


----------



## bazzer (Sep 2, 2006)

Re: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

 Enough said.


----------



## hertig (Sep 2, 2006)

Re: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

bazzer, not really (enough said).  Some indication on    would be helpful.  Doesn't have to be an in depth review, even one sentance might be enough, something like  'the bed was not stable' or 'could not find any place to get it serviced' or the like.  Something to indicate whether the problem was usefulness, comfort, quality, value or ???


----------



## iggyandgriz (Sep 3, 2006)

Re: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

Thanks John, I just wanted some input by Trail-Lite Sport owners so I don't buy a lemon.
Iggy


----------



## kbart (Sep 3, 2006)

RE: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

Try this website. They have a great forum for rvision owners.


http://www.r-visioncamping.org/


----------



## iggyandgriz (Sep 4, 2006)

Re: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

kbart, Thanks for the web site for rvision owners. You are right. It is a terrific site and 
we have joined it to keep up with the latest info. Again, many thanks.  
Iggy


----------



## Screenplayer123 (Aug 13, 2007)

Re: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

thanks Kbart...I was also looking for info about R-Vision. I've been looking at the Trail Cruiser models and wondering if they are a good co. as I have never bought an RV before.


----------



## Screenplayer123 (Aug 14, 2007)

RE: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

Kbart...HI. I have a ? about the r-visioncamping.org website. If I made a mistake how can I get a hold of them so I can log onto there site? I have since corrected the problem on my side, but now it won't let me connect to them. Do you have a contact number for them? Can you send me a message, one way or the other, thru the RV Talk Forum under the 5th wheel towable... please  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Screenplayer123 (Aug 17, 2007)

Re: R-Vision Trail Litte sport

I have found a web site called RV America and go to RV owner's review service Then click on search. Then you can type in what you are looking for about R-Vision products. Hope this helps


----------

